# Choisir les fichiers icloud synchronisés avec le mac



## beegeezzz (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible (comme avec dropbox) garder une copie d'un gros fichier sur icloud mais pas sur le mac ?

Donc, l'avoir uniquement accessible via icloud.com, mais pas dans icloud drive ?

Avec dropbox, on peut choisir quels dossier son présents sur le mac ET dropbox et ceux qui ne seront QUE sur dropbox.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Octobre 2017)

Re,

J'ai trouvé la réponse, il semblerait que cela ne soit pas possible :

_L’option de *synchronisation sélective* n’est à ce jour pas encore disponible sur cette plateforme.

Inutile donc de vouloir se débarrasser de fichiers qui encombrent le disque système en les mettant dans iCloud Drive, puisqu’une copie sera toujours sur le disque. Seule Dropbox offre l’option de synchronisation sélective._

source : https://mac-quest.com/icloud-drive/

Bonne journée


----------

